# Lily the littlest hobo video



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I loved the tv series when i was younger and lily enjoyed the beach with her friends = hope you enjoy watching
LILY THE LITTLEST HOBO - YouTube

the beach was talacre bay near to prestatyn - a very dog friendly beach - they even have a pet shop there
I was very pleased with lily - she is perfect offlead even with the many distractions on the beach but as you can see im still working with the barking issue although some of the footage is when she was much younger


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That was so sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Cute!  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Adorable! I love the chihuahua strut!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone - im glad you all enjoyed the video - I love making them in my spare time and SarahJG I love the way you described it as the Chihuahua strut - lily is definitely proud and does strut her stuff - lololol


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Adorable, a little girl with attitude, reminds me of someone I know


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

Ahh that video made me smile


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing! I'm smiling from ear to ear! She is such an adorable little girl. I know you must be a very proud mommy.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Really fun..beautiful little Lily, so proud!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks so much for taking the time to comment - lily is a very proud chi indeed - I entered her in her first show in the summer - she did poorly in the puppy class - she would not walk on the lead at all !!!!! but in the toy class she strutted her stuff and came 4th out of 30 - I was so proud of her !! the judge said what a difference I had made - I and lily haven't had any training in showing - I cant find classes in the afternoons - I work very early mornings 2am so I cant go to evening classes - I would love to show lily but I don't think it will be possible - thanks again for enjoying the video - that's what I like to do most - I would love to see more videos of other peoples chis


----------

